# SV - Pastrami



## cooker613 (Jan 24, 2020)

Just sliced up some pastrami for shabbas lunch

.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks awesome.. Great knife skills too ..


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks beautiful. I need to add one of those knives to my collection too


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 24, 2020)

Great knife work! Looks real real good!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 24, 2020)

Cooker, looks real good.... and sliced nicely! Any details on cooking? SV temperature and timing? Did you smoked first and then smoked? Just curious because  Pastrami made this way is not on my list to cook i February.....     Thanks in advance!


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 25, 2020)

Looks awesome! I have the same knife. It is like having a 14" razor-blade!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2020)

Nice knife work!
Al


----------



## cooker613 (Jan 29, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Cooker, looks real good.... and sliced nicely! Any details on cooking? SV temperature and timing? Did you smoked first and then smoked? Just curious because  Pastrami made this way is not on my list to cook i February.....     Thanks in advance!


After I corned the beef, soaked, and re-spiced, it was time for cooking. Traditionally pastrami is lightly smoked then steamed until cooked through. So, I smoked it first, for about 3 hrs or so at 225 to 230 degrees. Then I gave it a swim at 151 degrees for about 30 hrs. After cooling down, tossed it in the fridge overnight before slicing.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 30, 2020)

cooker613 said:


> Then I gave it a swim at 151 degrees for about 30 hrs


cooler, I got it and thank yo u for the respond. Only one thing I am confuse on is you gave it a "swim". Did you leave  your pastrami in the water at 151 degree? I am sorry for not being familiar with this terminology... I am still learning...


----------



## cooker613 (Jan 30, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> cooler, I got it and thank yo u for the respond. Only one thing I am confuse on is you gave it a "swim". Did you leave  your pastrami in the water at 151 degree? I am sorry for not being familiar with this terminology... I am still learning...


I put it in sous vide after vacuum  packing it.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 30, 2020)

Great! Thank you.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 1, 2020)

that looks delicious!

I'd be lov'n me some of that!

I think SV is perfect for pastrami, from what I can tell


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2020)

Very nice looking pastrami! I keep seeing everyone posting long cooks with lower temps on pastrami and corned beef. I used that method the first few times I used sosu vide. Then I read a narticle by Kenji Alt Lopez.  His method of using higher temps and shorter cook times for these cuts  is what I use now.  180°-188° 10-12 hours gives excellent results. Texture comes out spot on perfect.


----------



## xray (Feb 3, 2020)

Just Beautiful!!



dirtsailor2003 said:


> Very nice looking pastrami! I keep seeing everyone posting long cooks with lower temps on pastrami and corned beef. I used that method the first few times I used sosu vide. Then I read a narticle by Kenji Alt Lopez.  His method of using higher temps and shorter cook times for these cuts  is what I use now.  180°-188° 10-12 hours gives excellent results. Texture comes out spot on perfect.



Case, have your tried the higher temp/shorter time with eye of round for pastrami? I brisket flat costs and arm and a leg around me.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2020)

xray said:


> Just Beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Case, have your tried the higher temp/shorter time with eye of round for pastrami? I brisket flat costs and arm and a leg around me.



I have not. Brisket here is$2.69-$3.25 per pound eye round is $8.99 per pound not on sale. On sale it’s $5.99. I only use eye round for jerky at those prices!


----------



## cooker613 (Feb 3, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I have not. Brisket here is$2.69-$3.25 per pound eye round is $8.99 per pound not on sale. On sale it’s $5.99. I only use eye round for jerky at those prices!


Wow, kosher brisket starts at ~$10.00 per lb.


----------

